# Columbus Fishing Expo February 10th-12th 2017



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We want to invite all OGF members to the Columbus Fishing Expo February 10th-12th 2017.

Gates Open

Friday Noon - 8 P.M. - First 1,000 visitors with paid adult tickets receive a sample lure pack from Vic Coomer Lures
Saturday 10:00 A.M. - 8:00 P.M. - Free Kids Meal Coupon from Texas Roadhouse. (We will update the amount available soon)
Sunday 10:00 A.M. - 5:00 P.M. - First 1,000 visitors with adult ticket receive a sample pack of Lewis and Wright Bass Fishing Tech Lures
Location

Bricker Building, Ohio Expo Center
717 E. 17th Ave
Columbus, OH 43211
Features

New Building that is 3 times the size of last years building!
The Bass University is back. Register today at https://www.eventbrite.com/e/bass-university-fishing-classes-ohio-tickets-29222369895
Twice as many tackle vendors with a increase in Fly-Fishing, Ice Fishing and Walleye Fishing tackle vendors
100's of educational based fishing seminars from professional and local anglers
New Kayak Demo Pool with seminars
New Electonics Seminars
New Fly Fishing Seminar stage - Open casting times to try out a new rod or learn how to cast
5,000 Sq Feet of Cabela's Kids zone which includes a trout pond, educational seminars and Zoo Animals. All Kids 17 and under are Free! (Limit 2 kids per adult ticket)
Kids Casting contest which kids can compete to win a Lew's Rod and Reel Combo
Friday Night Ladies night sponsored by Allvera Body Wrap and Wellness Center featuring top lady anglers. $6 tickets for ladies all day! Complimentary massage and discounted gift cards for ladies
Friday Night Middle School, High School, College Town Hall Meeting presented by Mojo Sportswear. This event allows future anglers to ask questions to head coach Seth Barton from Adrian College about college bass fishing and Local B.A.S.S Elite Series angler Charlie Hartley about pro fishing.
Bass boat, fishing boat and pontoon dealers
Canadian Outfitters
Discounted Columbus Blue Jacket Tickets - Stop by their booth.
Seminar Schedule - ( Speakers and Times can change without notice)

http://www.columbusfishingexpo.com/speakers
Hotel Sponsor

Mention Columbus Fishing Expo to get discounted rates - http://www.columbusfishingexpo.com/hotel
Purchase tickets online and skip the lines. Save $2 now! $20 Weekend pass online only! http://www.columbusfishingexpo.com/tickets

Check out the full website at www.columbusfishingexpo.com

Thanks for coming and make sure you bring a Kid!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Sweet. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

I have my tickets to go. I have never been before but assuming it's like a gun show where you can get discounted prices on stuff. Is that correct?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Chris Martin said:


> I have my tickets to go. I have never been before but assuming it's like a gun show where you can get discounted prices on stuff. Is that correct?


Not really!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Martin said:


> I have my tickets to go. I have never been before but assuming it's like a gun show where you can get discounted prices on stuff. Is that correct?


I have never been to a gun show before but there is 100's of vendors selling there products and they usually have a show special. There is over 100 seminars that you can learn different tactics.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is the floor plan in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

KaGee said:


> Here is the floor plan in case anyone is interested.


Thanks for posting. Final booth numbers to follow as we get closer to the expo.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a good time. The last two I walk through in about 2 hours. Usually sit in for part of troys seminar. Last year caught part of a crappie seminar.
Always learn something.
Last year I got some custom painted husky jerks for 10 bucks each(I think 12$ listed price) 
Just seen on ig Joshy is coming up with something new for his booth. What ever it is get there EARLY if u want what ever it is,Lol. His booth always draws a nice crowd. But they earn that crowd. They hole gang goes WAY out of there way to answer any questions and introduce them selfs....
An pretty sure his baits are marked down at the show?
Flatline lures ,He always has a good booth. A good chance to see what his blade baits are all about,an test in his test tank. He even took the time last year to tell me how and why he got stArted.
A few company's that do custom Soft plastic baits including swim baits. You come up with the color,softness,etc. Pretty cool. 
And last year the guy I spoke to at the Ohio ice booth was great! Learned a lot an was super knowledable on his ice electronics. An even gave up some tips.
Lots of "samples" handed out. 
I'll be taking my 4 yr old this year. So sure I'll spend more time there and check out the kid area.... 
I look forward to it.


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you for some information. I am new to fishing. (About 4months) I'm very excited to some new things and sit in on some seminars.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Saugeyefisher thanks for the kind words about our booth. The good problem we have is you guys are too ravenous buying up all we can make! LOL. With the demand so high all we can do is focus on making as much as possible and leave the selling to the pros. So this year Fishermens Warehouse will be carrying our full line of baits and gear including some new cool stuff. Making the new stuff is only possible for us because of this new arrangement. I will be there and am looking forward to being able to catch my breath and be able to actually talk to and meet all you guys that in the past I was way too busy to greet.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Good to see that Joshy will still be there. I looked at the list of vendors and was getting worried when I didn't see it listed. I normally stock up for the year there and thought that I was not going to be able to this year.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Last year one of the best parts for me was Joshy's booth for sure. I got a chance to talk fishing a bit with our local celeb's and picked up some pointers as well picking up a truck load of swim baits.
Good time for sure, looking forward to it again this year. If the house sells in time I'll be able to afford this years purchases at the show!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I will also be there all 3 days roaming around the show. Have a Saugeye Seminar all 3 days looking forward to talking Saugeyes all day as well as answer any questions on Big Joshy products. 

Also stop by Flatline lures home of the Pulse Blades will be at that booth as well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Josh I was SO happy when fisherman's started carrying your baits! There an bass pro is where I've been buying them ever since....
I'm just down the road from fisherman's. They do a good job! I know they were quite happy with the show last year.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on Fisherman's Warehouse. Whenever I stop in they always find time to talk fishing and aren't shy about helpful techniques.
Al


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow snuck up fast Expo 4 days away. Looking forward to seeing everybody at show.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm taking my two boys on Friday. Plus a nephew. Never been to the expo before. Looking forward to it. Anyone know what the kids area is like and the trout pond? Thanks!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

saug-I said:


> I'm taking my two boys on Friday. Plus a nephew. Never been to the expo before. Looking forward to it. Anyone know what the kids area is like and the trout pond? Thanks!


The trout pond is $5 for 10 minutes of fishing. They love catching these big trout.The kids zone seminars start at 4 pm on Friday and the kids can win prizes from Cabela's. The free casting kids contest where the highest finishing 8-12 and 13 to 17 year old will win a Rod and Reel from Lew's. It run's from 4 pm to 6 pm. Starting at 6:30 the middle school, high-school town hall meeting will start with 12 year Remington Barkley's casting seminar followed by Adrian College Head Bass Fishing Coach talking about College bass Fishing and finishes with Local Bass Masters qualifier Charlie Hartley. He will speak about pro fishing. Great day to bring out the kids! Also it's ladies night and they get in for only $6 all day. Ladies seminars start at 5 pm and they also receive a free mini hand massage from our ladies night sponsor, Allvera Body Wrap and Wellness Spa. You can even get discounted gift cards from them for services in case you need a Valentines gift.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help Ice man! I think my boys (7&4) would love the expo and trout pond sounds like a good way for them to feel a pull on the line in mid winter! I'm taking the day out of the studio and hope to be there by opening!


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

just got my tickets for Saturday on line but was disappointed in how they charge you $1.56 for processing doesn't really save you $2 just lets you skip the line.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Skip Hoffman said:


> just got my tickets for Saturday on line but was disappointed in how they charge you $1.56 for processing doesn't really save you $2 just lets you skip the line.


WHAAAT?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, that was less than impressive.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> Well, that was less than impressive.



Details....


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Fishingislife said:


> Details....


I guess I was hoping to see something new. How many bass lures for you really need to see?

There is a nice booth with a ton of custom rods. Maybe I missed it but there was little to nothing for catfish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

Went Fri.,don`t waste your money.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

D Barnhart said:


> Went Fri.,don`t waste your money.


Can you tell us why?


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

well worth the money...good show


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Different opinions obviously on quality of the show..whats the price of admission for men?Women?children?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya guys share what you didn't like. They'll never know otberwise


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Joyo said:


> well worth the money...good show


What did you like about it?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I went Friday and thought it was alright. They definitely had more room but as mentioned by someone else, there was a lot of bass tackle...lots of soft plastics to be had. I'm not complaining, I was mostly able to get what I went there for and then some. I still walked down every isle and checked out every booth, except one, and talked to a lot of people. It was worth my 10 bucks. The fish fry wasn't too bad either. 

The only thing that disappointed me was that there weren't any booths with boating stuff. They had one last year and I got a good deal on some things I needed like a new livewell pump, bilge pump and other miscellaneous stuff that I didn't know I needed until I saw it. I had been holding off on some other purchases hoping they'd be back but if they were there I never saw them.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

BottomBouncer said:


> What did you like about it?


more room, more bass boats, trucks, I feel it was more in tune with bass fishing (which is all I fish for) I figured it would be more geared towards Lake Erie fishing. But I do believe most of the organizers are bass fisherman and I believe that's why it was a good show. spent almost 6 hrs there and enjoyed it


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Joyo said:


> more room, more bass boats, trucks, I feel it was more in tune with bass fishing (which is all I fish for) I figured it would be more geared towards Lake Erie fishing. But I do believe most of the organizers are bass fisherman and I believe that's why it was a good show. spent almost 6 hrs there and enjoyed it


That's exactly why a lot of others don't like it though. I could care less about bass fishing , and a lot of others are the same way. I was planning on heading up tomorrow, but if it's just a bass show, I'm not wasting the 2 hour drive, or I'll just bypass it and go to cabelas and save the door fee. 

I went the past couple years and it didn't seem that way to me. Sure there was a lot of bass stuff, but that's understandable because bass fishing is popular. However, they also had plenty of other stuff to keep my interest. They had a lot of ice fishing , boating, and stuff geared towards other species and styles as well. 

I'd like to go to it this year, because I plan on being in the area anyway (girlfriend and daughter wants to go shopping and the boys want to go to cabelas). However, I'd hate to waste the door fee for two adults and 4 kids just to walk around and be disappointed.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure kids are free. I went with my daughter who's 7 today. We had a good time. I'm not a huge shopper but picked up a couple of things. My daughter loved the kids stuff. Some ladies were making balloon animals and doing face painting for tips only which was nice! Fun to get out of the house. Of course she was mesmerized by the hog trough too!


----------



## Kylesfishin (Jun 11, 2013)

A lot of good vendors and picked up a few things I'd been needing.

Would have been nice to know that it's cash only at the door. No working ATM around. Also, the online ordering saves you a whopping 46 cents after the "fee". The concessions were out of a lot of food by 3:00 pm.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

lots of vendors but - 1 hour to get into the parking lot - 1 1/2 hour to get out of the parking lot - if it is held there next year, i will not be going - just my opinion


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

beaver said:


> That's exactly why a lot of others don't like it though. I could care less about bass fishing , and a lot of others are the same way. I was planning on heading up tomorrow, but if it's just a bass show, I'm not wasting the 2 hour drive, or I'll just bypass it and go to cabelas and save the door fee.
> 
> I went the past couple years and it didn't seem that way to me. Sure there was a lot of bass stuff, but that's understandable because bass fishing is popular. However, they also had plenty of other stuff to keep my interest. They had a lot of ice fishing , boating, and stuff geared towards other species and styles as well.
> 
> I'd like to go to it this year, because I plan on being in the area anyway (girlfriend and daughter wants to go shopping and the boys want to go to cabelas). However, I'd hate to waste the door fee for two adults and 4 kids just to walk around and be disappointed.


They still have all the ice fishing stuff, more than last year. Mogadore was there again with some good deals too. I stocked up on their x-raps that were $7 a piece. I cleaned that bin out so don't know what's left bit everything the had was a couple bucks cheaper than buying them at Cabelas. There were a few other booths that had a good assortment of takle as well. Lots of boats too, just no booth with boating stuff which as previously stated, disappointed me the most. There were several marinas there with their boats and I think it would have served them well to bring other inventory for boat repair and other accessories. 

Bottom line is this show is in its 3rd year. It can only grow with success and suggestions. Show up, check it out and leave your opinions. Our voices matter.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Kylesfishin said:


> A lot of good vendors and picked up a few things I'd been needing.
> 
> Would have been nice to know that it's cash only at the door. No working ATM around. Also, the online ordering saves you a whopping 46 cents after the "fee". The concessions were out of a lot of food by 3:00 pm.


I figured the concessions would struggle today. The fish fry booth was having a hard time keeping up yesterday at 2pm. I'm sure it will all improve in the coming years.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Its just a bass pro on wheels. Charging you to get in to spend money seemed kinda dumb i would just drive to cabelas or field n stream..to get what ya need


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

My post from another thread on feedback, I was there on 02/10 from 1400 to 1640 ET:

It was good. Plenty more space. I picked up some swims (Joshy's), jerkbaits (Smiths), and jigheads (Brushpile) at good prices. I really wanted to stock up on more jigheads, but didn't see many custom ones. I did catch Troy's presentation that had good info on the importance of tuning lures. Had good chat with Joe Jordan too. Overall had a good time in the couple hours I was there.

About a third of the space was dedicated to some boats, kayaks, and the kids zone. Plenty of space for the Hawg presentations. This was Friday though, so not sure how Sat/Sun crowd will compare.

It's the Expo's 3rd year, so I am sure each year will be about collecting feedback and lessons learned. Just like fishing, I'd always rather catch one fish (fishing expo) than zero fish (no fishing expo or event).

Plus yesterday at the expo, I found Troy's secret weapon for Saugeyes. Think it's a HJ99 perfectly tuned.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

reyangelo said:


> My post from another thread on feedback, I was there on 02/10 from 1400 to 1640 ET:
> 
> It was good. Plenty more space. I picked up some swims (Joshy's), jerkbaits (Smiths), and jigheads (Brushpile) at good prices. I really wanted to stock up on more jigheads, but didn't see many custom ones. I did catch Troy's presentation that had good info on the importance of tuning lures. Had good chat with Joe Jordan too. Overall had a good time in the couple hours I was there.
> 
> ...


 You spoiled the goods lol. Now everyone will be catching monster eyes.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I had a decent time at the expo. The only thing I missed was all the vendors selling blades and beads to make worm harnesses. Other than that I wished it was geared towards walleye fishing. Just my thoughts but I did buy a few custom bandits!!


----------



## in2deep2quit (Feb 13, 2016)

Went to expo yesterday and bought a bunch of Big Joshy's. Hit the water today and tied on a 3.25 green gizzard and began casting with a very slow retrieve. On my 3rd cast I felt a thump and reeled in this 18" 2.8 lb largemouth. My first Joshy bass!

I had the pleasure of talking with Josh yesterday and getting a few tips and ideas. Great guy and thanks for the conversation. It's paid off already!

Also watched Fish Slims seminar and learned alot. Got to talk with him afterwards and get some questions answered. Thanks for taking the time to talk Troy!

Met Rey Angelo and swapped fishing stories and ideas. All around good guy and hope to catch up with you this spring and do some fishing like we mentioned. Thanks for showing me how to post on here.

For me the expo was more than just buying fishing gear. The chance to listen to free seminars and meet so many great fishing people and just share ideas made it an incredible experience. I had never met any of the guys before but they were all more then willing to talk and I appreciate the friendliness everyone showed. For me it was a valuable day.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I did make it up there Friday. As I am shopping for a new boat in the next 1-4 years I did enjoy the boat displays. The venders were not too bad and did get some baits I otherwise would not have ( pulse blades and V. C. Bait's). The kids area was one of the places I was hoping my boys would enjoy. It was way less than expected!! I made the mistake of telling them there was a trout "pond" to fish before knowing exactly what it was. So then having their hearts set on it I paid the $5 each to " fish". It was nothing more than a small pool with fish. The fish were all passing by the tube bait they supply. It was nothing more than a snag fest! There were 3 20yo guys just ripping the jig through the water with the intent of snagging. Catching them in all parts of the body. Several Of the young fisherman standing around also began doing this and it was just crazy. We left the area. I can't see how having something at a sportsman show that promotes something that is illegal is a good idea. Other than the disappointing kids area I felt it was a good show. No great deals, but fun to put some names with faces to several people.


----------



## Soggyfeet (Jan 7, 2016)

I went Sunday and had a nice time. There was a huge line to buy tickets, but I just walked right in because I bought mine on-line. I enjoyed the seminars. The pro-catfish guy was really good. The spey-casting demonstration was good too. I was disappointed that the scheduled fly fishing for carp seminar never happened. Just crickets at the fly-fishing "stage" when I walked over there, and the presenter was hanging around at his booth, seemingly oblivious to the seminar schedule. Can't say I was all that surprised, though. It's kind of in line with my experiences with him in the past. I bought a few interesting lures, but was mostly there for the seminars. I'll probably go again next year.


----------

